# Scorpions can't climb on glass, right?



## John Bokma (Jun 28, 2006)

Unless it's dirty. I keep this vaejovis sp. on a very small grained sand (probably volcanic ashes, not sure), and now and then I spray the terrarium. The dust + water spray stick to the glass, providing enough hold for the small scorpion to climb a bit up.


----------



## Ryan C. (Jun 28, 2006)

I used to see my 2nd instar C. gracilis do that after a spray.


----------



## canadianscorp (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes this will occur in some smaller spp scorplings. centruroides as well. best to be careful when you mist , those lil guys will be up and outta there in a flash!

cheers, steve


----------



## Aviculariinae (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks like some sort of free style climber ;-)


----------



## Steffen (Jun 28, 2006)

My B. jacksoni and my Lychas have no trouble climbing the glass aswell, as long as there is just tiny fragments of dirt, calcium from watermisting etc. on the glass.


----------



## ReptileMan27 (Jun 28, 2006)

I have read that some scorps can climb up glass if theirs dirt or water spots but never personally seen it myself. Just make sure you have a good cover and there shouldnt be any probs .


----------



## Spike (Jun 28, 2006)

Some of the new h.longimanus seem to have the same determination as your little scorpling John.  Nice pic though and nice scorp too


----------



## Normski2020uk (Jun 29, 2006)

My Scorps have discoverd that they can climb up the sealent used to join the glass together, quiet good at it now to. My male Emp gave me a fright when i opend the lid to mist the tank and their he was siting on the condenashion ledge. LOL More anoyingly pinhead crickets do this, not good.


----------



## Prymal (Jun 29, 2006)

Lychas have no trouble utilizing any inperfection, calcium from hard water, dried excrement, etc. to scale glass. I2 M. e. eupeus can do the same with "dirty" plastic!


----------



## =Jan= (Jul 1, 2006)

umm...John...
actually, your picture doesnt look like climbing on glass...
Climbing on back walls is another thing...
See ya
Jan


----------



## Crono (Jul 1, 2006)

Check the shadow just left if the scorp. There is either glass between the scorp and the wall or the scorp can fly 
Actually, that would be kinda cool 

Dave Mc


----------



## freddiemercury1 (Jul 1, 2006)

i have read that a good way to avoid water spots is to spray with distilled water. is this accurate???


----------



## Prymal (Jul 1, 2006)

Freddie,

True. I only use distilled water for my scorps.

Luc


----------



## NrthCstInverts (Jul 1, 2006)

ive seen this in the past..... usually mine will just scale the silicon in the corners, but occasionally they get bold and just scale the 'glass"...lol 

 nice pic by the way


----------

